# Fastest drywaller ever



## jcampbell

Here is how it should be done
http://youtu.be/WoC6UWYtjsQ
http://youtu.be/tWWlHr3Kkrg


----------



## Mudshark

:wheelchair:

Well if the 1st video wasn't hard enough to watch the 2nd video really was. 

:thumbdown:​


----------



## Nick Harmon

It should only take a week to hang the rest. Good thing he's going with the small sheet technique. I don't know about anyone else but I hate it when they stand up the board. I mean theoretically it should work, but... Um... Drywall is a misunderstood art.


----------



## drywall guy158

...........and then they call us to finish it

h/o----what do you mean it will cost $$$$$$$$$$ to finish this room, i did the hard part and got all the sheets up nice a tight for you to come in and finish it. LOL !!


----------



## SlimPickins

Jesus....even sped up it took him a minute and a half. How long do you think it actually took? 

I wish I was that....................................fast.


----------



## TonyM

Leave it alone FFS!


----------



## moore

After honey baby Is done rolling on that high gloss blue It should look awesome!:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXJJSxsdZGs
> 
> After honey baby Is done rolling on that high gloss blue It should look awesome!:yes:


No sanding no primer high gloss dark color. Maybe he'll pull a rabbit out of his a$$ and the next video he's gold leaf painting an ornamental celling. I wouldn't bet on it tho.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

What the F did I just watch....


----------



## DSJOHN

I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## jcampbell

http://youtu.be/lAITqAqc8uo lmfao ...........


----------



## jcampbell

And yet there's Moore !!!!!!!!!!

http://youtu.be/cDWx0cbMkGo


----------



## jcampbell

I believe I have saved the best for last. .........

She is a piece of work. Almost as good as his drywall work.
http://youtu.be/sqXySaIOY5c


----------



## SlimPickins

jcampbell said:


> I believe I have saved the best for last. .........
> 
> She is a piece of work. Almost as good as his drywall work.
> http://youtu.be/sqXySaIOY5c


OMGWTF. <-----(first time ever typing that)


----------



## jcampbell

SlimPickins said:


> OMGWTF. <-----(first time ever typing that)


Hahahahahaha


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Holy sh!t
That guy has almost 9000 YouTube Subscribers!!!! F my life!!
I just threw up a bit in my mouth...


----------



## Nick Harmon

PrecisionTaping said:


> Holy sh!t
> That guy has almost 9000 YouTube Subscribers!!!! F my life!!
> I just threw up a bit in my mouth...


That's awesome. It just goes to show that you can know very little about the subject matter if you're good at social networking. Love the time lapse though. iPhone has a time lapse app that I've used a couple times. It's a ton of fun and the videos are always great!


----------



## Toolnut

Don't forget this guy 



and then


----------



## evolve991

I got a headache before he hung the first sheet. The entire job looks like a "What's wrong with this picture" test for construction. Furthermore that did NOT look like Sheetrock ...maybe Gold Bond or Lafarge...


----------



## Toolnut

evolve991 said:


> I got a headache before he hung the first sheet. The entire job looks like a "What's wrong with this picture" test for construction. Furthermore that did NOT look like Sheetrock ...maybe Gold Bond or Lafarge...


Oh I'm sorry here's how he picks his rock. 



and


----------



## moore

Toolnut said:


> Oh I'm sorry here's how he picks his rock. Drywall Installation : Drywall Types - YouTube
> and Drywall Installation : Drywall Installation: Measure & Cut - YouTube


 I always wondered what happened to Evil from 'Fright Night':thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Toolnut said:


> Oh I'm sorry here's how he picks his rock. Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeigk7M5Cwo
> and Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb4Se_1rI8A


WTF? He should put a dil do on the end of that Sawsall and let the amigo F him with it. Just plain silly.


----------



## jcampbell

Mr.Brightstar said:


> WTF? He should put a dil do on the end of that Sawsall and let the amigo F him with it. Just plain silly.


I think his father was the crazy guy from police academy. Zed was his name?


----------



## Toolnut

Here's a couple more


----------



## Rusty

What's the deal with that first original video,
Sheets hard on the floor, double butt joint running off the edge of the opening.
Or is that how you boys do it in the states?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Rusty said:


> What's the deal with that first original video,
> Sheets hard on the floor, double butt joint running off the edge of the opening.
> Or is that how you boys do it in the states?


I hear they only do it like that, when someone will request for the DOWN UNDER way of drywalling:whistling2:


----------



## Nick Harmon

I don't like it. No fluidity. I can't see the detail but I like to finish the metal before moving to the band. He definitely has worked with mud.


----------



## thefinisher

lol, that guy is epicly awful .


----------



## carpentaper

Nick Harmon said:


> I don't like it. No fluidity. I can't see the detail but I like to finish the metal before moving to the band. He definitely has worked with mud.


are you kidding? his knife skills were painful. his vids were in another thread a couple years ago.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

carpentaper said:


> are you kidding? his knife skills were painful. his vids were in another thread a couple years ago.


Maybe he likes his style, b/c he only uses one side of his knife:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f8/side-trowel-do-you-use-4018/


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe he likes his style, b/c he only uses one side of his knife:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f8/side-trowel-do-you-use-4018/


You generally only use one side of a knife :jester:


----------



## moore

I'm sure glad I made friends with you guys before I started uploading vids !:yes:


----------



## srplastering

This guy has me in stitches! :jester::thumbup: 
I have to give it to him tho his got spinning his mud pan around in his hand mastered.. but thats about it.


----------



## icerock drywall

Toolnut said:


> Don't forget this guy Home Remodeling: Mudding Drywall : Mudding Drywall: Making Joint Compound Mixture - YouTube
> and then Home Remodeling: Mudding Drywall : Mudding Drywall: Filling In Around Wall Edges - YouTube


LMAO!!!:lol: did he hang it too


----------



## Toolnut

How about this 





or this


----------



## drywall guy158

boy im glad i watched him hang that bottom sheet and cut it with a f n saws all !!! damit.....i've been doing that the hard way :blink:


----------



## icerock drywall

Toolnut said:


> How about this Drywall Installation : Drywall Installation in Room Interior - YouTube
> 
> 
> or this Home Remodeling: Mudding Drywall : Mudding Drywall: Applying Joint Compound to Screw Holes - YouTube


 
how dose he get any work ? :blink:


----------



## moore

soon as it feels good stop sanding...:thumbup:


----------



## chris

At the 5:35 mark ( approx.) he says you cant sand it down cause theres a bubble down there:blink: Im guessing he meant blister.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

Here is my instructional video on how to hang drywall on a ceiling if you are just one man.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

moore said:


> How to Sand Drywall - YouTube
> 
> soon as it feels good stop sanding...:thumbup:


 
It's all about the cloud, man!


----------



## gazman

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Here is my instructional video on how to hang drywall on a ceiling if you are just one man.
> 
> Hanging drywall one man, lowbudget, basic plant. - YouTube



I hope you are joking. If not :no:.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> I hope you are joking. If not :no:.


He looks comfy Gaz!!:blink:
I'm no boarder but i have friends!!!


----------



## keke

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Here is my instructional video on how to hang drywall on a ceiling if you are just one man.
> 
> Hanging drywall one man, lowbudget, basic plant. - YouTube


is time to change your way and do more research about your job and you might find something to help you improve
i found this video for you check it out and compare :whistling2:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oFEOAgDNvf0


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> He looks comfy Gaz!!:blink:
> I'm no boarder but i have friends!!!


yes is true and you can even have a nap


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> is time to change your way and do more research about your job and you might find something to help you improve
> i found this video for you check it out and compare :whistling2:
> how to throw Drywall sheets on ceiling - YouTube


I thought that was 2buck for a minute when i seen his belly!!:jester:


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> I thought that was 2buck for a minute when i seen his belly!!:jester:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## plugger

Toolnut said:


> Here's a couple more Home Remodeling: Mudding Drywall : Mudding Drywall: Applying 2nd Coat of Joint Compound - YouTube
> Home Remodeling: Mudding Drywall : Mudding Drywall: Applying 1st Coat of Joint Compound - YouTube


 
Omg.. Ive just seen this. Do i laugh or cry?

Hes got the moves thou.. That twirl with the pan and his hands free ear piece.. All about style!:whistling2:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

plugger said:


> Omg.. Ive just seen this. Do i laugh or cry?
> 
> Hes got the moves thou.. That twirl with the pan and his hands free ear piece.. All about style!:whistling2:


 
yes, the earpiece is definately the icing on the cake!!! Well, there are a lot of things about him that just make his whole videos "special". His voice. The fact that he is actually pretty "built" yet has the voice and intellect of a 13 year old. I could go on...but I have probably said too much already!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Here is my instructional video on how to hang drywall on a ceiling if you are just one man.
> 
> Hanging drywall one man, lowbudget, basic plant. - YouTube










..............It's the first time I have ever been speechless on this site


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> ..............It's the first time I have ever been speechless on this site


and this is a big event


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> ..............It's the first time I have ever been speechless on this site


 
It was very painfull to watch!inch:


----------



## plugger

i still cant get over his hands free kit.. ive literally got tears streaming down my face. :lol::lol::notworthy:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

plugger said:


> i still cant get over his hands free kit.. ive literally got tears streaming down my face. :lol::lol::notworthy:


 
he is an important man, damnit! ppl know him!


----------



## Strong Buildings

jcampbell said:


> http://youtu.be/lAITqAqc8uo lmfao ...........


I only made it 1 minute into it. Thats terrible. Maybe he's the guy that finished the place I'm renting. :whistling2:


----------



## Zendik

If only I cared about sheetrock as much as this old dude...


----------



## floatking

The video is a joke, right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## GOJUMAN

*Nice!!!!*

Rail road the drywall smart..lol


----------



## fr8train

Well, his vid was in fast forward, but I think I'm still faster! Lol


----------



## TXremodel

Wow... just wow. Unbelievable and that's putting it nicely!


----------



## D.E.P.S.

My head hurts after watching those.


----------



## moore

D.E.P.S. said:


> My head hurts after watching those.


But I could use a few of them!:yes:


----------



## D.E.P.S.

He's gonna use more mud covering screws than the rest of the board. You guys notice that? Poor Bass-turd.:blink:


----------

